# Best Natural Female Bodybuilder/Fitness Model



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

because i find it too boring to diet and train in order to 'maintain' I'm looking for a realistic and achievable yet challenging goal to work towards.

Whilst i'm not looking to become an official bodybuilder per se I'm interested to know who the best NATURAL female bodybuilders/fitness models are in order to gauge what is realistically achievable in order to push myself - who do you know that fits this scope?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The problem you'll have is how do you know who is natural? Just because they compete in a tested fed or claim to be natty means sfa.

Why not set your goals on more measurable variables.

Plan your workouts for the next three months and try to beat each previous session's weights/reps or cardio times.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't know if natural but that the sort of thing you were looking at?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 145825
> 
> 
> Don't know if natural but that the sort of thing you were looking at?


lol 100% not natty... I think that's that Bostin Loyd's gf


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u cant be in amazing nick and natural onhere


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> u cant be in amazing nick and natural onhere


Well I'm natty... and I look sh1t :lol:


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

I know it is always difficult to actually differentiate between natural and not I just like to see something generally attainable without having to get into certain complicated supplements I like to keep the supplement side of things *relatively* 'simple'


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Jodie Marsh :laugh:


----------

